# Pseudo-spammers



## dcSaute (Aug 27, 2011)

has anyone thought about prohibiting self-promotional links of any kind or sort until the "new" member has like 100 posts?

it's quite one thing for a new member to turn up useful information - and a lot of that is best conveyed by posting a link vs. idiots like katie (another place) who thinks it's perfectly wonderful to cut and paste copyrighted materials into a forum "because since it's on the internet they meant to share it" - (no kidding - that's her "justification" . . . )

but this "Hi I think eggs and garlic is wonderful and _here's my site/blog_" really does not excite me.

now, true true true - it's gonna take a mod / admin to recognize a 'self-promotion' - but I'd vote for that TOS - and I am not bothered by participating members with self-promotional links in the sig/msgs.  

it's a question of "are you participating or are you just here for the spamming?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

We were actually working on something like that...trying to put me out of a job?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We were actually working on something like that...trying to put me out of a job?




If you build a better mouse trap the mice will just get sneakier.

I just ignore them unless I have come to trust the person doing the posting.

Like my friend Peggy in Customer Service.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello, my name is Peggy...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> has anyone thought about prohibiting self-promotional links of any kind or sort until the "new" member has like 100 posts?
> 
> it's quite one thing for a new member to turn up useful information - and a lot of that is best conveyed by posting a link vs. idiots like katie (another place) who thinks it's perfectly wonderful to cut and paste copyrighted materials into a forum "because since it's on the internet they meant to share it" - (no kidding - that's her "justification" . . . )
> 
> ...



Bravo!!!!



			
				PF said:
			
		

> We were actually working on something like that



You actually have to 'work' on something like that?????


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

A tourniquet, stethoscope and thermometer are my favored tools...I let those with computer smarts work on programs keeping spammers at bay...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

I just wanted to post here to show off my new sig


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 27, 2011)

Posts like those are pretty obvious even to newcomers like me. This is the first time I've ever joined a forum of any kind.
Hope I haven't posted any links I shouldn't have  Don't think I have but I'm still getting the hang of this so maybe I did.
I think it's a good idea


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 27, 2011)

>>You actually have to 'work' on something like that?????

well, the actual real life answer is:  yes.

some msg 1/2/3 spammers actually do go on to become participating valued members.  oh, yeah - about 98.652389 and two tenths% don't - it's 1,2,3 msgs with "and here's my sign" and they're never seen again.

it's a very big judgment call.  and the really big down side is the time required for a mod/admin to personally / kindly / non-aggressively/ not-to-irritate interact with the 'new member/spammer' to decipher which side of that forward slash they're on.....


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 27, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I just wanted to post here to show off my new sig



So I had to go and try click on the darn thing!!!!!! 
I no longer use tippex on my screen though :p It's really hard to get off!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Posts like those are pretty obvious even to newcomers like me.



Me too.... Nor does it require me a lot of judgement ..or a Computer Science Degree.


----------



## spork (Aug 27, 2011)

tough call.  I trust my mods.  They're nothing like "Peggy."  

I, too, just ignore.  In fact, I view all clickable links with  circumspect.  There are also some talented cooks here that I wish had a  blog or site where it all comes together instead of bits and pieces of  bulletin posts.

I take it personally when half-butt spammers try to steal my DC friends.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 27, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Me too.... Nor does it require me a lot of judgement ..or a Computer Science Degree.



Not at all, just some common sense


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Me too.... Nor does it require me a lot of judgement ..or a Computer Science Degree.



We are discussing a program that will weed them out while being posted...they would get caught then.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are discussing a program that will weed them out while being posted...they would get caught then.



Sounds like the U.S. Congress.....


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2011)

If I see a spam post, I report it to the mods/admins so they can deal with it.  

The mods and admins here do a great job but can't see all the posts all the time.  It helps if responsible members report miscreants.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I just wanted to post here to show off my new sig




Hey Fred, the link in your sig doesn't work!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A tourniquet, stethoscope and thermometer are my favored tools...I let those with computer smarts work on programs keeping spammers at bay...


Hi my name is Peggy
peggy


----------



## spork (Aug 27, 2011)

Please hold while I transfer you to Peggy...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Andy M said:
			
		

> If I see a spam post, I report it to the mods/admins so they can deal with it.



I report often................................. .....................


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2011)

spork said:


> Please hold while I transfer you to Peggy...


Peggy here
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Supervisor is Genius!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> I report often................................. .....................



And it's appreciated.  If we didn't get reports I'd have to wake up 4 hours before work instead of 2.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 27, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> I report often................................. .....................




There are a few of our members that do as well, and you can believe we do appreciate when we get the reports.

The software used to prohibit links from members with less than 15 posts.  It was really unwelcoming.  We do want to welcome new members, and we do want them to contribute.  That's how the community grows.

Unfortunately there are people who start a blog, or have some other site, that only want to use the community to further their own thing.  We try to educate and deal with them as they happen.  Some of these have turned into contributing members.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2011)

Could you please post who the moderators  and admins are?  I was able to figure out some after awhile, but it might be nice for some of the new folks.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 27, 2011)

Meet Our Staff


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2011)

If you go to the main page and scroll down to the end of the forum listing, you'll see Forum Leaders - click on that.  Also, each admin and mod is identified on their posts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2011)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Meet Our Staff



Extra cool!  Had no idea!  Since I use my iPad DC app, was not aware of this!  Great job, guys!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> If you go to the main page and scroll down to the end of the forum listing, you'll see Forum Leaders - click on that.  Also, each admin and mod is identified on their posts.



Thanks, Andy!  IPad has a different way of doing stuff.  I rarely use my PC anymore, and the DC app is totally different from the regular DC site.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2011)

I didn't know about that link either.  Cool.


----------



## spork (Aug 27, 2011)

Most of our Admins and Mods are in the New World time zone.
I think it would help cover our bases if DC recruited one in Asia and one in Europe.  No overnight surprises.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

spork said:


> Most of our Admins and Mods are in the New World time zone.
> I think it would help cover our bases if DC recruited one in Asia and one in Europe.  No overnight surprises.



I used to work nights...I forgot to ask if it was okay if I switched to dayshift


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 27, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I just wanted to post here to show off my new sig



Pac that is so cool!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 28, 2011)

spork said:


> Most of our Admins and Mods are in the New World time zone.
> I think it would help cover our bases if DC recruited one in Asia and one in Europe.  No overnight surprises.


I have allowed my chronic pain to flare up just so I can be up and online during those hours when needed. 

Seriously, I think we get most hours of the day covered with time zones, work shifts, etc.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree, Laurie.  I don't sleep well, and am usually up and online with DC any time from 2:30 a.m. on.

It's a rare morning that I sleep until 4 or 5 a.m.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 28, 2011)

Where do I buy pseudo-spam ?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Where do I buy pseudo-spam ?



 Please make the crying stop


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 28, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Where do I buy pseudo-spam ?





Snip 13 said:


> Please make the crying stop



I didn't use the computer for a couple of days, and I was missing this forum.
Now I understand why!!! 

Moderator, please consider this message as pseudo-off-topic.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I didn't use the computer for a couple of days, and I was missing this forum.
> Now I understand why!!!
> 
> Moderator, please consider this message as pseudo-off-topic.



You've missed out on some strange and funny moments!


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 28, 2011)

>>Where do I buy pseudo-spam ?

in the pseupermarket.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> >>Where do I buy pseudo-spam ?
> 
> in the pseupermarket.



 In the toilet paper aisle ;p


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2011)

Spam and pseudo eggs


----------



## Janet H (Aug 28, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> >>Where do I buy pseudo-spam ?
> 
> in the pseupermarket.



More importantly - how do you prepare it?


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2011)

In pseup?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alix said:


> In pseup?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 29, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> >>Where do I buy pseudo-spam ?
> 
> in the pseupermarket.


----------

